# First Fatty



## ab canuck (Mar 18, 2017)

Well after being away for work for a lengthy time, Finally home and adjusting to a somewhat normal life again, I am starting the list..... It's still to cold out to start the smoker build, over a foot of snow and a few feet of frost out. I decided to try building a fatty. 

 I did the weave and sprinkled some NM Chile powder on the bacon, 













20170318_110413.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 18, 2017






 Then seasoned 1.5 lbs elk burger and rolled out, 













20170318_110417.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 18, 2017






 Then it was stuffed with our venison/pork smoked Andouille sausage, peppers, Jalapenos and dome extra old store bought smoked cheese. Sprinkled with some Garlic Sriracha, and some more NM Chile













20170318_110429.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 18, 2017


















20170318_112247.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 18, 2017






Now rolled up and chilling in the fridge for an hour or 2 and go to the grill. 













20170318_112711.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 18, 2017






 According to the wife.... When I am gone for extended periods of time it is not always a good thing.... lol I did some internet shopping, I will christen the new weber charcoal grill today with the fatty...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Will post some finished pics when done..


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2017)

Gonna be good! Nice day out there for it


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

That's gonna be a good one!

Welcome home!


----------



## sauced (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice looking Fatty!!


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like a great start,how much cheese is in there?


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm waiting for the big reveal!  Going to be the first of many!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

How did it turn out?

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks like it should be tasty! Nice weave! 

Waiting for the money shots!


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 19, 2017)

Well I have to say it turned out good, Had a couple friends over and the wife liked it as well. learned a few things doing it, Definitely going to do this again. 













20170318_195344.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 19, 2017


















20170318_204642.jpg



__ ab canuck
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## sauced (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh man that looks real good!! Nice job!!

Points


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great, and no blowouts. Nice job!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice work, AB! Meat, stuffed with meat, wrapped with meat!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 2, 2017)

Welcome home.

Great fatty!!  And a nice looking bacon weave.  You're hooked now--they make a great, quick breakfast.

Seems your new Weber worked just fine.

Gary


----------

